# Freud FT 2000E collet too tight



## Dr. Putter (Jan 10, 2009)

I am a novice woodworker and have recently purchased a Freud FT2000E router. However, I can not insert my 1/2 inch shank router bits. The collet seems to be too tight. If I pull the collet out and insert the bit shank and put the whole assembly back in then I cannot thread the tightening nut. Any suggestions???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Putter

Take it back to where you got it,, and show them the error they should give you a new collet nut or replace the router  this it one item that must be right from the get go..



======



Dr. Putter said:


> I am a novice woodworker and have recently purchased a Freud FT2000E router. However, I can not insert my 1/2 inch shank router bits. The collet seems to be too tight. If I pull the collet out and insert the bit shank and put the whole assembly back in then I cannot thread the tightening nut. Any suggestions???


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome Putter. Bob is absolutely correct.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome Putter, it is great to have you on the forum. Hope you get your problem taken care of with the dealer. Let us know how it all turns out, and how you like your router.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Dr. Putter said:


> I am a novice woodworker and have recently purchased a Freud FT2000E router. However, I can not insert my 1/2 inch shank router bits. The collet seems to be too tight. If I pull the collet out and insert the bit shank and put the whole assembly back in then I cannot thread the tightening nut. Any suggestions???


Welcome Putter. Sorry to be late to this party, but I doubt there is a problem with the collet other than it needs to be assembled correctly. Remove the nut and collet from the router, push the collet into the nut until it snaps in place then insert this assembly in the router shaft. Always make sure the collet is snapped into the nut before trying to install a bit. The collet is self-extracting so when you loosen it the bit will still be tight at first. Keep loosening the nut and it will pull the collet out, releasing the bit.


----------



## bharris68 (Mar 20, 2011)

Charles M said:


> ... Remove the nut and collet from the router, push the collet into the nut until it snaps in place then insert this assembly in the router shaft. Always make sure the collet is snapped into the nut before trying to install a bit. The collet is self-extracting so when you loosen it the bit will still be tight at first. Keep loosening the nut and it will pull the collet out, releasing the bit.


Charles M. - Pure genius sir - that was exactly my problem and you had exactly my solution. Much gratitude to you and the other members here, sir!!!

Kind regards,

Brett Harris.


----------



## mochasatin (Feb 20, 2012)

*FREUD FT2000E Collet Problems Resolved.*

I replace the Collet Nut on my FT2000E and could not get the nut to cinch down on the collet and bit to start the threading. Since the Collet Nut they sent me was a new style, I contacted Freud to tell them they sent me the incorrect part and explained the problem. The help desk said that the new nut was the correct placement and that I needed a new wrench. I told them the wrench is not the problem. I then found this solution and it solved my problem. Thanks for the help. This info was not in the manual or was it provided with the new Collet-Nut. I am surprised that the Freud technical support was not aware of this solution.


----------



## crazycol (Feb 13, 2007)

hiya, this same thing happend to mine when i got it home.
but let me say i bought mine for £10 in a car boot sale (garage sale)

then i realised that i read somewhere on a british forum the same as charles said.

it worked perfect from then on.

i got it fully serviced for £30 about 5 years ago and it aint missed a beat since.
the ft2000e is a real workhorse.


----------

